# Help. Will I get sick!



## newbie2 (Aug 5, 2015)

So I'm new to smoking and have made some great dishes but I made a mistake today and cooked some chicken thighs above the pork loin. Pulled out the pork loin at 154. At that point the chicken was around 160 degrees. I wrapped the pork for 15 min in foil then tossed on grill to put some sauce on it. Will I get sick? Does the surface temp of the pork kill everything or would the juice penetrate the meat? Help!!:icon_mad:


----------



## newbie2 (Aug 5, 2015)

So far so good. I did some research online and saw that if held to even lower temps than 165 for longer periods of time the meat is still safe. Based off the charts I read I should be in the clear by far. It's not like raw juice was dripping on it when I pulled it out.


----------



## floridasteve (Aug 6, 2015)

I think you'd have known by now if something was wrong. Better luck on your next smoke!


----------

